# Shipping company from AUS to HK



## lil fish (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi there

We're coming across to HK later this year from Brisbane Australia, and are looking to bring most of our household goods with us (1 bedroom apartment). 

Can anyone recommend a shipping company to use? or to avoid?


----------



## denmav (Jan 3, 2012)

*Brisbane to Hong Kong*

You should contact cargo australia. There rates are very good. We used them few times to Hong Kong from Sydney. just Google for Cargo Australia.


Good Luck!!!
Thanks
Denmav






lil fish said:


> Hi there
> 
> We're coming across to HK later this year from Brisbane Australia, and are looking to bring most of our household goods with us (1 bedroom apartment).
> 
> Can anyone recommend a shipping company to use? or to avoid?


----------



## lil fish (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for that - will check them out!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lil fish said:


> Thanks for that - will check them out!


shencker, crown or pickfords. all good, but you need to make sure they keep the paperwork up. Tiger removals ..... AVOID with a PASSION.

If you choose to go with Shencker HK call and speak either Henry Chan or Rosa Chuen. They handled our removal from HK to Spain. A 35 ft container, loaded to capicity and only one breakage (i hated the damn thing anyway)


The paperwork is some thing you have to keep on top of( because we didn't, the container got held up for four weeks and was expensive..... storage,tax


----------

